# Mum PLEASE can I have that treat?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

"Ooh that looks nice, can I have some?" (Note: previously licking ones own leg hence the messy hair!)










"Oh mum, pleeeease, look I am sitting nice now..."










"Yum yum yum...."










"Aw thanks Mum, that was lovely! Now I can relax."


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Love that! How can you resist that face


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I swear she looks like an Irish Setter cross lol
she's gorgeous btw


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

....LOVE.....xo 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do want Lola!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute. Love that curl on top of her head in the first one


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is beautiful.......know what you mean about the setter look.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jayded said:


> I swear she looks like an Irish Setter cross lol
> she's gorgeous btw


Apart from severly lacking in the size department! I don't mind.. I love setters!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Apart from *severly lacking in the size department*! I don't mind.. I love setters!


I hope that you said that quietly - we don't want the most gorgeous little miss Lola getting an inferiority complex


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not feeling the best so am on the sofa.. She has got up and wiggled down in beside me! Feel so loved.. Cutie pie.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, I know that face well! And their ability to sit to attention as if they have been drilled by a sergeant major when they spy something they would like!! Such a cutie!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola cuddles are the best!! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I hope that you said that quietly - we don't want the most gorgeous little miss Lola getting an inferiority complex


Hehe! She is happy to be just like her mummy.. Small but perfectly formed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Puppy Eyes and Tufty hair


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Can't resist....*


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Very technologically advanced Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Very technologically advanced Ruth!


I know!! Instagram is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe 

Ps. Can we see some more pics of Inzi? I love collies!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lola is such a cutie.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dont you just love them to bits!!!
that was lady all last week with me...snuggled onto the couch or in bed...they are so fantastic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> dont you just love them to bits!!!
> that was lady all last week with me...snuggled onto the couch or in bed...they are so fantastic


Yes! Unconditional love (except for treats ), ever forgiving, non judgemental, fiercely loyal, great company and the best hug. Just some of the amazing qualities!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe
> 
> Ps. Can we see some more pics of Inzi? I love collies!


I love my collie ILMC 

Pics:
First day home with a very twee Lizzie and Puff sulking in the background
At about 5 months with Puff and my hooligan Hooch
Today


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely Inzi! And the others too.. Have they passed away?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puff was PTS time last year aged 16 and a half - a very special little lady.
Hoochie was a rescue thug lovely boy who sadly got an agressive form of cancer, we only had 11 weeks from when he was diagnosed to the point that he was put down - first tumor we were aware of was on his leg, but he was riddled inside - poor boy, he was 9.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk poor babies, it's not easy, nor does it get any easier. Such a part of the family. Love how photos can capture personality. Lovely memories! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No, it is never easy saying goodbye - but I would not have been without any of my dog friends - Just wish I could have them all back fit and healthy and eternally young! The Rainbow Bridge poem makes me sob!
Kiki is a Puff replacement - we desperately needed a small dog with bags of personality and a desire to cuddle.
Hooch, bless him was a one off. The october after he was put to sleep we went as a family to see Marley And Me - and we all sobbed, Marley and Hooch shared an enthusiasm for life, ability to love and destructive nature


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Lola's face is an all too familiar one ...They're fly wee beggars!!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love my collie ILMC
> 
> Pics:
> First day home with a very twee Lizzie and Puff sulking in the background
> ...


Aw Marzi....what lovely photos and I LOVE that one of Puff in the background...what an absolute sweetheart 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw Marzi....what lovely photos and I LOVE that one of Puff in the background...what an absolute sweetheart
> 
> xxx


Poor Puff - she hated puppies - she wanted to be the little one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute cute cute!


----------

